# who makes wheat free bread?



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

hi i want to try a wheat free bread but who makes one?and where can i buy it?


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

A good health food store should have it. Call first. I use one made by "Food for Life" which is "Rice Almond". It toasts great, but makes for lousy sandwich bread--but that's pretty true of most gluten-free breads. You'll find it in the frozen section, and it needs to be kept frozen--just defrost enough to remove a few slices. I buy mine at Whole Foods, which also carries a line of gluten-free bread mixes. If you want to try baking your own, get a book called The Gluten-Free Gourmet--it's an excellent book on baking wheat free. I can also tolerate sprouted wheat bread made by Ezekial. I buy it at the grocery store in the freezer section with organic foods. You may also want to try doing a google search on celiac organizations. There's a number of companies that offer wheat-free products by mail if you can't get them locally. I no longer have their addresses as I'm able to find a pretty good variety locally. Pamela's brand wheat (gluten) free cookies and brownie mixes are pretty good. Also, Amy's frozen foods makes a good wheat free lasagna. But, I won't kid you, none of them are quite as good as what we're used to with wheat. Best of luck. --Cindy


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

The Gluten-Free Pantry sells gluten-free breads, bread mixes, crackers, pasta etc. You can see a list of most of their products at www.glutenfree.com. I've ordered some things from them such as rice lasagna noodles, crackers, and cake mixes. They were pretty good but it is rather expensive to order by mail!


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Actually, there are MANY sources of wheat free bread. And, are you SURE that you only have to elim wheat? Did you test negative for Celiac disease?First are spelt or kamut breads. But, both of these grains are enough like wheat that some people that are wheat intolerant don't tolerate these either. But, here's my 'quick' list. Now, many of these are gluten free, which means no wheat, oats, barley, rye, spelt or kamut. BUT, if it's gluten free, you can be sure it's wheat free also.glutensolutions.comener-g.com http://newdiets.com/index.shtml Gluten and Casein Free Recipes Grains in Relation to Celiac (Coeliac) Disease http://wheat.pw.usda.gov/ggpages/topics/ http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...c-srf092402.php http://www.gluten.net/diet.asp bobsredmill.com has gluten free mixes and a GREAT catalogThere are a number of OTC gf vitamins. The following are sources ofinformation on gf drugs:Stokes Pharm at www.stokesrx.com (now a pay for service)Steve Plogsted, Pharm D at www.geocities.com/gluten_Rx/gluten.htmlClan Thompson at www.clanthompson.comFlintstone, Jets vitamins, poly-vi-sol, and Freeda children's vitaminsare a few children's vitamins (there are many more - these are the onesI can think of off the top of my head)Kirkland brand, Freeda vitamins, Nature Made are some that are foradults.Another problem that most people don't think about is what is not on the label. For example when processing chocolate Russel Stovers puts flour on the assembly line to prevent it from sticking. Current laws don't require them to put that on the label. Some frozen vegetables are treated the same way. These are things that look like they are gf according to their labels, but really aren't. This is why the common allergen bill needs to be passed. It would require that this would be on the label. Also, some manufacturers don't even know these things when you call. It can really get frustrating. Products change from one week to the next too. It is best to limit processed foods that aren't labeled gf ( and then be leary of products made overseas). In Europe they allow small amounts of gluten in the diet, so wehat starch is allowed in their gf foods. There has been research done that demonstrated that there is enough gluten in wheat starch to cause problems. These things are why it is extremely important that a newly diagnosed celiac has contact with a knowledgeable dietitian and join one of the celiac support groups (Celiac Sprue Association or Gluten Intolerance Group). If someone doesn't deal with a gf diet daily, they are less likely to know these details. Check out Steven Polgsted's (Pharm.D.) website at www.glutenfreedrugs.com Steve works with Mary K. Sharrett, RD from Columbus, Ohio and they are experts in celiac disease!Quick Start Diet Guide for Celiac Disease by the Celiac Disease Foundation and Gluten Intolerance Group is a pamphlet for newly diagnosed patients. It is available from www.celiac.org and www.gluten.netGluten-Free Diet: A Comprehensive Resource Guide is a 176 page book written for patients and RD's. It includes the gf diet by food group (foods allowed, foods not allowed, foods to question), ingredients to question, American and Canadian labeling regulations for specific questionable ingredients, nutrition information, shopping and meal planning guidelines, recipes and baking tips, over 1600 gf specialty foods listed by company name, product name and package size, directory of more than 130 companies, resources (cookbooks, books, magazines, websites, celiac support groups). See www.glutenfreediet.caGluten-Free Living Magazine is a bi-monthly publication covering all aspects of gluten sensitivity and the gf diet. Email: gfliving###aol.com or phone/fax at 914-969-2018www.glutenfreeda.com is an on-line glutenfree monthly cooking magazine.www.glutenfreeinfo.comwww.celiac.com is an on-line resource that provides information about celiac disease and the gluten-free diet.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

PS.A little MORE info than you wanted, but thought it might be of interest.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Just a thought. There is a conference in Denver in June for Celiac Disease (gluten and thus also wheat free)gluten.net for more info and seminar outline.


----------

